# Wii #1397 - Wii Sports Resort (Japan)



## Chanser (Jun 24, 2009)

^^wiirelease-2312^^


----------



## johnelee (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes!  Can't wait to try this out.  I've been more excited to play this than the Conduit.  Table Tennis, archery, and sword fighting look awesome. I also can't wait to try out the new golf and disc golf.


----------



## Mr.Mister (Jun 24, 2009)

LULZ

I don't have a modded Wii, nor do I plan to mod it, but I can imagine the money people are going to have to go through to play this dump when Wii MotionPlus is required!


----------



## Finishoff (Jun 24, 2009)

Woot, finally! Now to buy myself a motion+


----------



## Lubbo (Jun 24, 2009)

i know this is the japanese version but does it have english? if not when will it be released in America/Europe/Australia??


----------



## xshinox (Jun 24, 2009)

Mr.Mister said:
			
		

> LULZ
> 
> I don't have a modded Wii, nor do I plan to mod it, but I can imagine the money people are going to have to go through to play this dump when Wii MotionPlus is required!


really? it would suck if all games that uses wm+ requires you to use the peripheral to play the games.


----------



## Yukito (Jun 24, 2009)

The wm+ is not that expensive so it's not really a problem


----------



## chrisf (Jun 24, 2009)

Yukito said:
			
		

> The wm+ is not that expensive so it's not really a problem



not expensive? its basically free. the game is $49.99 and comes with a wiimotion plus. its even cheaper on amazon.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 24, 2009)

chrisf said:
			
		

> Yukito said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first wiimotion plus? Yes. The second?

edit: If you only play wii sports single player i feel terrible for you.


----------



## pieman202 (Jun 24, 2009)

xshinox said:
			
		

> Mr.Mister said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not really since if this game does need wm+ which im pretty sure it does then thats why they included it with the game because you're supposed to buy it =D


----------



## adzix (Jun 24, 2009)

can someone already comment on how playable the jap version is?


----------



## Yukito (Jun 24, 2009)

A standalone wm+ can be found at about £16 in the UK, so yes it's not really expensive (just £2-3 more than a classic controller)


----------



## chrisf (Jun 24, 2009)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> chrisf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fair enough, but seeing as tiger woods 10 is $60 bundled with wm plus on amazon and wii sports bundled with it is $44 i think wii sports is pretty cheap. 

if you buy wii sports and a separate wm plus for $20 thats $64 for wii sports with two of them. a great deal compared to the price of tiger woods with only one wm plus.

i think thats a fair price. and if you get your second wii motion plus bundled with tiger woods you are saving another $10 you would have spent buying the wm plus separate.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 24, 2009)

i cant wait for basketball this is gonna be really good


----------



## choupette (Jun 24, 2009)

to people complaining about prices : it's not as if your games were free.

to lubbo : 23/07/09 for an au release, according to gamefaqs.com


----------



## Satangel (Jun 24, 2009)

Lubbo said:
			
		

> Lubbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably no English in there.
And next time search for yourself! It's so easy to find, you could have found it yourself in the time you waited for an answer!

http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/wii/data/950923.html


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

I really can't understand what's fair about having to buy a new add-on just to have the functionality that should've been there in the first place. :|
I bought the Wii, knowing that it was sub-par (hardwarewise) to the other consoles, just because of that new dimension they were bringing to the table and now I have to pay again for that very same thing.

On another note - anybody tried it without the WM+?


----------



## Senrii (Jun 24, 2009)

bojzi said:
			
		

> I really can't understand what's fair about having to buy a new add-on just to have the functionality that should've been there in the first place. :|
> I bought the Wii, knowing that it was sub-par (hardwarewise) to the other consoles, just because of that new dimension they were bringing to the table and now I have to pay again for that very same thing.
> 
> On another note - anybody tried it without the WM+?



It should only work with MotionPlus. It was made for MotionPlus.


----------



## xtoc (Jun 24, 2009)

bojzi said:
			
		

> I really can't understand what's fair about having to buy a new add-on just to have the functionality that should've been there in the first place. :|
> I bought the Wii, knowing that it was sub-par (hardwarewise) to the other consoles, just because of that new dimension they were bringing to the table and now I have to pay again for that very same thing.
> 
> On another note - anybody tried it without the WM+?





Like Eytetoy 1 should be a natal?

I mean there is something like "a evolution".
Things getting better and better, less expensive.

It's like saying why they made an 8bit instead of 64bit console in these days...
Or why snes controllers did not have rumble or an analog stick in it...


Ontopic , i've good hope for this game.


----------



## chrisf (Jun 24, 2009)

bojzi said:
			
		

> I really can't understand what's fair about having to buy a new add-on just to have the functionality that should've been there in the first place. :|
> I bought the Wii, knowing that it was sub-par (hardwarewise) to the other consoles, just because of that new dimension they were bringing to the table and now I have to pay again for that very same thing.
> 
> On another note - anybody tried it without the WM+?
> ...



*NOT ALLOWED*


----------



## Golfje (Jun 24, 2009)

Raylene2K7 said:
			
		

> florian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cool that it is working on a PAL wii... But how about the in-game Language is it English or just Japanese ???


----------



## Gullwing (Jun 24, 2009)

Can someone confrim that this game works withou WM+ ???


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

chrisf said:
			
		

> it would have drove development costs way higher to get 1:1 motion detection in the original wiimote and would have cost you way more than $20 extra to have it for wii launch date.
> 
> I can't remember anything being wrong with motion detection in Wii Sports. The bat in baseball, for example, was pretty accurate.
> 
> ...



Right, the pirate argument. At a site tracking releases. You win.
On the other hand, I'll get only one WM+ with Wii Sports Resort meaning I still have to dish out more if I ever want to play it with someone else. And... Just to inform you - the little flag telling that I'm from Croatia means I live in Europe. Strange concept for many Americans but meh. We pretty much get the same or higher number in the price but with a different currency (http://www.google.com/search?hl=hr&q=1+EUR++%3D+%3F+USD&btnG=Tra%9Ei&meta=).

I didn't want to start an argument but I'm still pissed to know that I'll have to dish out more than 20-30€ just to be able to play this with someone else. For everyone playing - is it worth it? How are the new games?


----------



## nIxx (Jun 24, 2009)

I can confirm that it is in japanese.
Who have thought this a japanese game with japanese text 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## adzix (Jun 24, 2009)

it's not that uncommon that the english language is already in there, either via menu or as data somewhere on the disc.
so please stop trying to make it seem funny to ask for an english language option, especially in a game THAT big.


----------



## nIxx (Jun 24, 2009)

It is funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
First you know that the size says nothing (look how big the games can be when they are scrubbed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and second did you ever played a japanese Nintendo game with english language on it (except Metroid Prime 1/2 but these were only GC Ports).

If you would mean a Sega game it would be something other because Sega seems to like to put all languages on the discs even if the release dates are far away from each other.

Anyway in a few minutes i should have the game and then i can definatly say what is on the disc and what not (and i bet there is no english).


----------



## borka (Jun 24, 2009)

/offtopic 

Well, I do agree with bojzi.

It is a little bit .. well... not-so-good-for-the-end-user-and-his-money strategy to sell the game with the equipment needed just to play this game. And only this game (!). Now we have balanceboard (well, almost), camera, mic. What else? New finger-sensor for the new Metroid? Little bluetooth whistle for Zelda?

It is very good for business, but not for me. Every standalone piece of equipment has it own indirect costs, that we pay for...

BTW, and my flag means that we will have this hardware in, say, a month after the EU launch. And with the price even higher (+30% is a minimum) than the EU...


----------



## rustybanana (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey all, To anyone that **has** this game already, Can you tell me if you have tried it from USB? If so what settings have you used? Ive tried many combinations and every time it resets back to the wii menu.


----------



## nIxx (Jun 24, 2009)

adzix said:
			
		

> not big in terms of filesize. this is going to be one of the biggest selling titles.
> whatever, just go on trying to be a smartass.



Dunno where i´m trying to be a smart ass when i tell you that simply none Japanese Wii game before had english text on it. So why now, only because it´s so big !? 
And i tried the game now and it´s still only japanese


----------



## cmellis (Jun 24, 2009)

rustybanana said:
			
		

> Hey all, To anyone that **has** this game already, Can you tell me if you have tried it from USB? If so what settings have you used? Ive tried many combinations and every time it resets back to the wii menu.



Same here, can't get it to work with USB Loader GX.


----------



## rustybanana (Jun 24, 2009)

Working with my flatmii and Neogamma. No way of getting it going from USB Hdd yet though


----------



## nIxx (Jun 24, 2009)

I guess the reloading problem comes from the Tutorial Video at the start ihad the same if try to start the tutorial on Tiger Woods 10 and burned on a disc it´s running fine.


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 24, 2009)

nIxx said:
			
		

> I guess the reloading problem comes from the Tutorial Video at the start ihad the same if try to start the tutorial on Tiger Woods 10 and burned on a disc it´s running fine.


So if this game is starting the tutorial video at the beginning, even if you dont want to see it, the Wii will restart like it did with all the other wm+enhanced games. So theoretically this game won`t be playable via usbloader, till this problem with the tutorial-video is solved...

Hmm, hopefully my burner is not rusted


----------



## Golfje (Jun 24, 2009)

nIxx said:
			
		

> I guess the reloading problem comes from the Tutorial Video at the start ihad the same if try to start the tutorial on Tiger Woods 10 and burned on a disc it´s running fine.




Is it only the Tutorial Video that gives the problem by USBloader or the whole game ???
Tiger Woods 2010, Grand Slam Tennis and Virtual Tennis works fine with the Usbloaders


----------



## furke (Jun 24, 2009)

Tried it with a Wii Key 1.3 but it didn't work.. Game appears nice in the Wii menu.. starting it up gives me a black screen and powers down the Wii mote.. hard reset to get the Wii running normal again.

I used WiUI 1.1 to convert it from JAP->PAL and I also removed the update... I'm going to download it again and then I will only convert it and leave the update..

I'll keep you posted!!


----------



## rustybanana (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah, Sadly the game starts with the motion+ tutorial/explanation video so no USB loader for the time being 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT: Just tried it again with USBLoaderGX with the wii sports resort game settings as:

Video Mode:                     Disk default
VIDTV Patch :                   Off
Game Language:               Japanese
Ocarina:                           Off
IOS:                                249
Parental control:               0
Error 002 fix:                   ON
Patch coutry settings:       OFF
Alternate DOL:                 OFF
Block IOS Reload:            ON

And its loading fine! Do you think booting it from my flatmii 1st has made a save file telling the wii its already been watched? If thats the case then an alternate .dol should fix the problem.


----------



## berlinka (Jun 24, 2009)

rustybanana said:
			
		

> Yeah, Sadly the game starts with the motion+ tutorial/explanation video so no USB loader for the time being


and that tutorial is probably just as useful as the GST one. 
It's explaining how to get the wiimote in the jacket, how to get it out, how to clip things, how to calibrate it. 
We've had the whole startup health warning screen thing already, the online game experience warning thing, now this. What's next??? In the future are they going to tell me how to ride my bike so I can safely get to the shop where I can safely buy my wiimote add-on, get a carrier bag so I can safely take it home again without falling off my bike, how to safely open the packaging without cutting myself with the paper and finally how to pull out the item out of the packaging without straining any muscles too much. * Sigh, What's this world coming to?*


----------



## Social0 (Jun 24, 2009)

berlinka said:
			
		

> rustybanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do not underestimate the stupid people!


----------



## Lily (Jun 24, 2009)

OK folks, I really hate it when I have to do this, but I'm temporarily closing this thread. I've flat out deleted more than 1/2 of the posts in this thread. I'm going to make this as clear as humanly possible:

STOP requesting download links;
STOP offering download links;
STOP telling people where they can download it;
STOP telling people that YOU are downloading it.

While our site reports on releases when they make it to the scene, *WE DO NOT CONDONE PIRACY*. If you want GBAtemp to continue to be around, you will help us *BY NOT OFFERING DOWNLOAD LINKS OR DISCUSSING WHERE TO DOWNLOAD*. There are plenty of sites out there that deal with that, and we are not one of them. *RESPECT THE RULES* please, they are there for a reason.

--

To answer the commonly asked questions:

- The game works fine on PAL/NTSC. If it doesn't work for you, stop scrubbing/patching the crap out of the game, and run it normally. Stop posting here that it doesn't work when YOU have modified the game. At the very least if you insist on modifying the game, TELL PEOPLE what you did, rather than just saying "the game doesn't work". That's not helpful.

- No, the game does not include an English language option.

- Yes, the game requires Wii MotionPlus to play. Bitch about it all you want, but if you BOUGHT THE GAME AT RETAIL, the game doesn't cost any extra with the Wii MotionPlus included. If you insist on blatantly downloading all of your games, the extra hardware costs are always on you. You couldn't play Wii Fit without the Balance Board, and you certainly didn't get the luxury of having it sold separately, you had to buy the game too. At least with the MotionPlus, you can buy it without a game. If you're about to post another bitchy diatribe on the cost of the MotionPlus, think for a minute about how many games you DIDN'T PAY FOR, and I'm sure you'll be able to scrape the money together for a MotionPlus.

--

I will unlock this thread once the nonsense about getting a copy of the game has passed. Do not PM me about re-opening the thread, you will receive a warn increase for doing so.


- Your friendly (but irritated) neighborhood supervisor.


----------



## Lily (Jun 25, 2009)

The topic is now open again. Please keep the discussion about the game, and not where to download it.


----------



## chaseincats (Jun 25, 2009)

any ideas how we are going to get this to work?


----------



## delta123 (Jun 25, 2009)

well i have a japanese wii and when i run this from the disc channel it asks for an update, but running through neogamma allows me to view the really bad opening video. but now i can run it through the usb loader after watching the video. so it makes it easier. i guess what you need is to someone to post their saved game for this.


----------



## darrenfrowley (Jun 25, 2009)

Working on Pal Wii Firmware 3.4E with wiikey 2,Wii Motion Plus and Gecko Os 1.9.1. Brickblocked The disk and burned with nero at 8x Working Perfect. Game is in Jap with no option for English. Did try loading game strait though disc channel with no Gecko Os but it just loads a black screen and you have to reboot the wii but if you go through Gecko os 1.9.1 it will work perfect.Still trying to work out the menus as there all in jap lol.

The Games itsself is brill i think really enjoyed most of the games that are on there water sking and archery being the better ones i think with sword fighting aswell. still aint got the hang of the basket ball and the frisby thing im just rubbish at. not sure about the sky diving thing i dont get what you have to do. the bikeing game is good fun and uses the contols well. i havent tryied the golf yet. but the bowling is good just like wii sports but with a little more control over the ball. all in all i think its a really good game that makes very good use of the new motion plus device. looking forward to more motion plus games. 

hope this helps some people out.


----------



## thomaspajamas (Jun 25, 2009)

US Wii with wiikey that hasnt been played with in a long time so I totally havent been up to date with any Homebrew Channel cios or whatever business.

I think I'm at 3.2u, I guess my roomate played Mad World so that was the last game that might have updated the system.

I brickblocked, regionfriid, burned, and played without a problem.



as for gameplay, i guess im a little dissapointed.  Yeah this is what it should have been all along, but its still not perfect.  if you flail too strongly during sword fighting it will mess up the calibration and holding the remote straight forward will make it wrap around your head or do all kinds of strange stuff.  

nevertheless, sword fighting was still really fun, and archery was good too, although the controls arent too smooth/intuitive.  Table Tennis was really good, and thats about all I played tonight.  I'll give it another try tomorrow.  Oh and I thought people were saying that frisbee was great but I thought it was terrible.  maybe im not playing it right thought since I cant read the directions.  and basketball sucked too.  those two both just felt like regular crappy wii mini games.  

Yeah, i reckon this game has at least a few solid days of play before the wii goes back to gathering dust.  

It will be interesting to see what else makes use of the Wii M+ addon though.


----------



## asher (Jun 25, 2009)

i dont have words to tell you guys how good this game is.

its the ultimate casual game.

i played with friends and it was a fucking blast...

there´s this frisbee-golf mode that its awesome.

cant wait to play with more friends and beer.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jun 25, 2009)

I just tried this game today and I have to say I've had a lot of fun with it like the day I got Wii Sports.
Just with alot more to do and more quality.
Its still a minigame mash up but its not too bad for fifty bucks considering you get the Motion plus.

I've yet to try it in forced english mode and have been running it off a burned disc.
I have a common problem with some games kinda locking up as it hangs during the intial disc loading before the health and warning "don't hit your friends" screens. Usually I just wait a moment to make sure that it might be locking up, then eject the game nad pop it in again. If it asks for the disc back then it'll work when I put the disc back in.
Fhost Busters does this to me too and one other game I forget.

You are forced to have the motion plus add-ons wich suck but the game uses them well atleast.

I havent played everything but I enjoy the sword fighting alot as I do some real life practice with my wooden training sword.
Though I've found that I tend to use the add-on too hard at times and it often glitchs up. Forcing me to pause the game and take a small break to recalibrate it.
This is minor though as the sword fighting can be rather fun and I can use real techniques in the game a bit. Though only minor power is needed to hit the oppenents/objects.
Also Blocking with the B button kinda works though would have been nice for it to auto detect it, but auto detection is only good when its as perfect as it can get.

I bought a motion plus Add-on just so I could try some of the games and maybe mess with glovepie if it ever supports it. Thinking I could just try some games and see if its really as good as Nintendo brags about.

Also I seemed to have skipped any Motion plus tutorial video blocking by viewing it in Virtua Tennis 2k9 which had no problems with the video on a backup disc.
Though I can say the video is a horrible enforcment of basic common sense.
"Der, round peg goes in round hole? No wah!"
As torture as it was I guess it was worth watching. It wouldn't let me exit it either.
Anyone think theres hidden messeges hypnotizing us in that video?
I coulda sworn it was telling me to buy a Wii Toaster.... hmmm...

I think the game has sold itself for me.
I'm impressed enough and real sword fighting on the Wii would be a fun quick game to play. 
I think I may buy the game when I have the cash for a second Motion Plus then I'll be done buying new add-on crap for awhile.

At least untill they make a Wii HMD (Head Mounted Display)
Man I'd so love one of those. Expensive, but fun. Sure wish VR stuff didn't die off so fast in the ninties.


----------



## kingofsnake (Jun 25, 2009)

Anyone out there with Japanese skills able to let me know how to change settings?
My player keeps coming up as a leftie and I am right handed, not too much of a handicap with some of the games but with other such as golf the only way I can hit the ball is by moving my arm forward (backswing) then swinging backwards to hit the ball.
I know this should be simple to fix but can't find the way to do it.


----------



## twonk (Jun 25, 2009)

kingofsnake said:
			
		

> Anyone out there with Japanese skills able to let me know how to change settings?
> My player keeps coming up as a leftie and I am right handed, not too much of a handicap with some of the games but with other such as golf the only way I can hit the ball is by moving my arm forward (backswing) then swinging backwards to hit the ball.
> I know this should be simple to fix but can't find the way to do it.




I think you can choose left or right handedness directly after you choose your Mii.  So, when you choose the game from the menu, take the option to change your Mii.  Choose the same Mii and then it offers two square boxes one for left handedness, and the other for right handedness.


----------



## smurf (Jun 25, 2009)

rustybanana said:
			
		

> Yeah, Sadly the game starts with the motion+ tutorial/explanation video so no USB loader for the time being
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tried same settings but it doesn't run... maybe we need a new cIOS that fixes all these problems with wiimotion+ videos


----------



## stefer (Jun 25, 2009)

twonk said:
			
		

> kingofsnake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, or it's the last one, just before starting the game.


----------



## ddrrmm (Jun 25, 2009)

bleh nasty M+ add-on should have been in my wii mote since the beginning.
Now we have to buy this piece of shit m+, and if i wanna play with more players i need to buy more m+'s
just to see a whole new wiimote in a year with this shit built in..


----------



## tee_ronin (Jun 25, 2009)

wii sport resort great game for wii


----------



## oni001 (Jun 25, 2009)

i think i gonna buy motion plus


----------



## chaseincats (Jun 25, 2009)

what about hd loader what are we going to do about it kicking us back to the system menu?


----------



## kingofsnake (Jun 25, 2009)

twonk said:
			
		

> kingofsnake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank You, Me Stoopid


----------



## mrMuppet (Jun 25, 2009)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> - The game works fine on PAL/NTSC.



Did it work in PAL mode? Or only in NTSC mode on an PAL-Wii? tried vmc and wglp without success. Runs only in NTSC mode on my PAL-machine.


----------



## Chinman (Jun 26, 2009)

works with gecko os 1.9.1, wiikey and custom 4.0e.
you can get the latest gecko os as a channel, i found it via youtube with a mu link


older gecko os gives a blue screen 002 error.

you can also get it to work from the disc channel by forcing the disc region (start patch) but then some pal games stop working from the disc channel, like resident evil. hope this helps


----------



## Snorgul (Jun 26, 2009)

It doesn't works for me with the usb loader gx. The console reboot.
I'll try to burn it !

bye


----------



## phantastic91 (Jun 26, 2009)

this game is soo awsome! sword fighting is the best! the mode where you attack a swarm of miis is so fun! most of the minigames are boring/pointless though. canoeing is boring and its not even close to 1:1 (don't know what they were trying to show off in the game). imo 8/12 of the minigames suck or youll only have fun for a few minutes. my favorites are sword fighting and archery. previews say that table tennis is really awsome, but im not liking it...yet. i only have one motionplus right now so playing against computer is boring (thats why online would have been nice! people say that it doesn't need it since its a game meant to have someone there, but seriously its not gonna hurt if its in. everyone benefits!)


----------



## otto888 (Jun 26, 2009)

Is there an english language patch?


----------



## Kima318 (Jun 30, 2009)

mrMuppet said:
			
		

> lilsypha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also I've tried to patch the main.dol with different video settings but it seems useless.
Even using WiiPower loader(NeoGamma) I still get the red screen using an RGB cable on a PAL wii.
I can only play it correctly with a component cable at 480p


----------



## minjeeta (Jul 13, 2009)

Now my score is over 1000 on table tennis I'm playing against other people online...!!!! this game is sweet. And does anyone know how its set up as i'm always the one starting the table tennis match, how do I get to be the challenger?

Are any of the other sports also online? 

This game is getting better every day...m


----------



## Markan (Jul 16, 2009)

Correct me if I am wrong but this game only has online leaderboards and not online play.


But I have a question:
Is it possible to somehow make this work on an old TV in color? I can play it at my bro`s without problems using GeckoOS, however at my old TV I get it in red color.
Normally I would just use WiiFrii to patch games however I think that has a problem with 002 error-games. So any solution for those?


----------

